# Bearing Buddy spindle kit



## Deadmeat (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm getting ready to put Bearing Buddies on my trailer and the BB website mentions a spindle kit that supposedly helps keep the seals from being damaged. Does anybody out there have any thoughts on whether or not I need a spindle kit?


----------



## screwballl (Mar 20, 2011)

You would need to take yours apart to see if you may already have the stainless seal ring or if it needs to be replaced. The only difference is that some boat trailers (or previous owner) may have replaced it with a non-stainless seal ring for normal non-boat trailers. Otherwise if you already have it, there is no reason to spend the money when you may not need to.


----------

